# Interesting Info About Cats



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some interesting stuff here.... Why Do cats?....

Check out... "Do cats have a memory?" & "Are cats smart?"


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

An interesting read Mach, did you see this? I hope they've read your link.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have seen that, Buster is one cool cat


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Great link Mac. Having lived with cats for 25 years the observations seem about right.

There have been several stories where a cat has informed the person he owns that fire has broken out in thier house and thus prevented thier deaths.

Cats may not be pack animals like dogs, but they have great respect for thier families. 

Cats are good people in my book.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Great link Mac. Having lived with cats for 25 years the observations seem about right.
> 
> There have been several stories where a cat has informed the person he owns that fire has broken out in thier house and thus prevented thier deaths.


That happened to a friend of mine, the idiot was smoking in bed and fell asleep, he was woken by the cat to find his bedclothes smoldering











> Cats may not be pack animals like dogs, but they have great respect for thier families.
> 
> Cats are good people in my book.


I agree with you on both points Stan


----------

